# How do I make Fedora burn to DVD?



## psyko12 (May 22, 2008)

Hey guys I've downloaded Fedora-9-x86_64-Live-KDE.ISO and was trying to write it to NERO but it ASKS for a CD-R/RW, I have a blank DVD-R in the drive so why wouldn't it burn there?

Any suggestions on how to write the ISO to DVD?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 22, 2008)

You can get a program like MagicISO, or PowerISO, and that will burn the ISO for you.


----------



## psyko12 (May 22, 2008)

Aw so nero won't burn it to DVD? :-( whyyyyyyyyyyyy! j/k thanks man that was quick  another thing don't want to start a new thread could I install from a live cd to HDD?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 22, 2008)

Put in another disk... odds are the disk isn't recognized properly or it already contains data. Or perhaps you're trying to burn over 700MB to a CD.


----------



## psyko12 (May 22, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Put in another disk... odds are the disk isn't recognized properly or it already contains data. Or perhaps you're trying to burn over 700MB to a CD.



It read the DVD-R as blank, and it returned an error stating the media was wrong for burning the iso, and put a CD-RW/R inside.. I doesn't like DVD-Rs  it's looking for a CD sigh or maybe something is wrong then?


----------



## psyko12 (May 22, 2008)

uuvbbz said:


> hahaha nice..bamboo flooring



Wtf dude if your not helping then don't post nonsense here, I think that belongs to  GNS,

Btw got it working thanks to Power Iso. I'm posting via Fedora 9 sulfur now on a live DVD


----------



## xfire (May 22, 2008)

errrr..... http://forums.techpowerup.com/search.php?searchid=1928043


----------



## psyko12 (May 22, 2008)

I'm sorry xfire but it seems the page you are referring to is invalid... I got it running now I'm back to windows environment to download linux compatible nvdia drivers. Time to test/play around with the OS


----------



## xfire (May 22, 2008)

uuvbbz is a spammer. 
and why get back to windows to download Nvidia Drivers? Isn't the net connection working in linux?


----------



## psyko12 (May 22, 2008)

I prefer on windows because I was only testing via Live CD not yet installed, sooooooooo gonna get stuff 1st and transfer on usb then set partitions on Os HDD gonna make dual boot with xp and fedora but gonna get some softwares for the job 1st.. Heh the interface of linux isn't hard to navigate but getting along with the configuration for system devices takes a while for me coz it's my 2nd time around linux


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 22, 2008)

Nero will burn it to DVD, you just have to select a new "DVD" session at the beginning of nero. I use nero 7 and its at the top of the smartstart screen. There is a drop down menu selecting what type of medium your using. You probably jsut starting a CD session and not even knowing. Then use nero to burn "an image to disc" function.


----------



## psyko12 (May 22, 2008)

I don't use nero 7, coz I don't have it anyway it was solved with Power ISO. Ty


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 22, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> I don't use nero 7, coz I don't have it anyway it was solved with Power ISO. Ty



Glad to see it worked!


----------



## psyko12 (May 23, 2008)

Yup all thanks to your suggestion , weird with nero, I had the DVD selected up top and told it to burn on DVD but when initiated it still looks for CD-R/RW. Lol maybe I have an older nero version so it was a bug, using nero 6 and some patches.


----------

